# coating torch down roof



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

He probab;y used an oil based emulsion to coat the "Brai" by US Intec, modified bitumen membrane.

Now that the emulsion or similar coating is in place, it won't be a good candidate for any type of coating repair, which in my opinion, is a jack-leg hack job to begin with.

Even with Chicago area rates, it would not have cost much more to re-roof the entire roof, if there are no special hard to do details involved.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

usually a smooth surface "brai" roof would be coated w/a fibered aluminum roof coating which would reflect the heat and seal the roof laps and surface,depending on what was done ,you can probably still do this,can you post pictures of the roof in it`s present state??


----------



## Betsy G (Oct 13, 2007)

the roofing god said:


> usually a smooth surface "brai" roof would be coated w/a fibered aluminum roof coating which would reflect the heat and seal the roof laps and surface,depending on what was done ,you can probably still do this,can you post pictures of the roof in it`s present state??


It would be hard to take photos right now. I think the torch down was still o.k. except for a small leak the guy fiberglassed - but the black stuff he then coated the roof with is chipping and peeling. I don't see how he can recoat with aluminum without sanding the black stuff off.
I wonder if he could shingle over it all. 
I have tons of shingles left from the rest of the house's roof.
The porch roof 9 feet 8 inches long 
There is an 18 inch slope. 
The main roof comes down and spills onto this screened porch.
There is flashing under the main roof shingles and the Brei. 

Since I paid this guy $550 to coat 10 feet by 14 feet including a small repair, I wonder what he would knock off a bid to shingle this roof.
I think it's a case of this supposedly reliable roofer taking advantage of a 73 year old widow since my house is in a good neighborhood and makes me look rich. But bottom line, the older part of the house was built in 1916 and isn't as great as it looks. And I'm far from rich. 
I just believed he was putting on the correct coating as he's been around a while. I should have gotten bids and looked up what you coat these roofs myself but I guess I fell off the turnip truck that day. 
If my neighbor comes back and puts the ladder up against the porch again I'll take photos.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you may be able to "carefully" powerwash the roof and then put the alum coating,It doesn`t sound like the roof pitch(angle)is appropriate for shingles,I`d probably call someone else:wink:


----------

